# Keeping Your Site Alive



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> This guide aims to assist the owners of such websites by providing advice on choosing an appropriate webhost, as well as a guide to mirroring and backing-up their websites so that the content can be made available elsewhere even if their site is taken down by a DoS or DDoS attack.


Here


----------

